# My new signature



## squee (Jan 20, 2007)

I was experimenting with signatures in the last few weeks, but I was never satisfied with the results. But now I've got my hands on the new Photoshop and the results keep getting better, I think. This is my newest try, please tell me what you think about it.





I'm not sure, if I should add some person or just my name, so please give me some advice


----------



## spokenrope (Jan 20, 2007)

Your current signature is fine.  And by that I mean "not obnoxious."  Keep what you have now.

Pretty picture, though.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2007)

A splash of vivid color, as a focal point. I like the texture of it a lot, but it needs at least one small dissimilar element to shake it up.
I'd go with a figure, but even just a literal splash would do. Keep it off center though. Just my opinion.

By the way, if you haven't checked out Bert Monroy's photoshop tips yet, do so. He's the awesomest!
PixelPerfect w/Bert Monroy
(I'm not affiliated, I wish, I just love this guy!)


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2007)

I like such "plain" pictures ... in my oppinion it would be ruined if there would be something like a figure or a name would be in it.

I only think that those hyroglyphes should take little bit more of the place.



Also ich finds gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber mit den hyroglyphen sieht des aus als hätteste da nen bild von ihrgend nem buch genommen und da meinermeinung nach etwas schlecht da rein gemacht (wegen dem "rahmen")


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2007)

Just for clarifications sake, this is kinda what I was talking about...




_..and the crowd responds with a resounding MEH!_




Thanks for indulging me.
(I'm lusting after the new photoshop, is it the CS3 beta you're working with?)


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> Just for clarifications sake, this is kinda what I was talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude that sig is pimp... for real...

I like it a lot


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > _..and the crowd responds with a resounding MEH!_
> ...


...and the crowd responds with a resounding MEHDI!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but, yeah like I said, the sig is really cool. I wish I could do stuff like that.
but
Those who can't do.. critique!
(one day I'm gonna break down and take a freakin' class!)


----------



## OrR (Jan 20, 2007)

Hehe, I like how it breaks the design!


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 20, 2007)

Hmmmm I prefered it in black and white, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even though I like it as it was in the first place, in the colour version I think it's the rainbow palette that's not convincing me. Maybe a single colour would work better?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2007)

*serving suggestion*


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 20, 2007)

First version is definitely better


----------



## Youkai (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah i liked the original better as well BUT ! somehow it looks like the picture is crying with that "addon" mthrnite did, which would fit very well into that dark atmosphere of the pic ... if it yous would fit the colors it would be pretty good I think. (but who asks someone who had the worst grades in design class all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## squee (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks to you for these suggestions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ mthrnite: Thanks a lot for the link, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and unfortunately I'm not working with the CS3 beta

@Youkai: What do you mean with "there's a frame around the hyroglyphes"? It's a brush, and I can't see any frame there


----------

